# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Dikke darm operatie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Dikke darm operatie (deel 1 artikel) 

Functie en ligging van de dikke darm
Ons voedsel komt via slokdarm, maag en dunne darm terecht in de dikke darm, het laatste deel van ons spijsverteringskanaal. Hier vinden de laatste processen van de spijsvertering plaats en dikt de ontlasting in door water te onttrekken. Deze functie kan ook nog goed vervuld worden wanneer een groot deel van de dikke darm is verwijderd. 

De dikke darm is in totaal ongeveer 150 cm lang en kan in een aantal delen worden onderscheiden. 
Rechts in de buik ligt het opstijgende deel,het colon ascendens,waar de dunne darm in uitmondt. Ook zit aan dit deel het wormvormig aanhangsel (de appendix) vast. 
Nabij de lever gaat de dikke darm over in het dwars verlopende deel,het colon transversum, dat onder de maag langs naar links verloopt. 
Nabij de milt gaat de dikke darm over in het afdalende deel,het colon descendens, dat in de linker onderbuik een S-bocht maakt,het sigmoid. 
In het kleine bekken gaat het sigmoid over in de endeldarm,het rectum,die eindigt bij de sluitspier, de anus. 


Waarom een dikke darm operatie? 
• Een veel voorkomende afwijking in de dikke darm is diverticulose, waarbij het slijmvlies door de wand uitpuilt door drukverhoging, zoals de binnenband van een fiets door een gat in de buitenband kan uitpuilen. Zijn deze divertikels (=uitstulping) ontstoken, dan spreekt men van diverticulitis. Bij diverticulitis kunnen er aanvallen van pijn en koorts optreden en de darm kan vernauwd raken. Een operatie is dan aangeraden.
• Dikke darmkanker kan voorkomen in alle delen van de dikke darm. Het meest komt het voor in de endeldarm, het sigmoïd en in het begin van de dikke darm (coecum).
• Grote goedaardige poliepen kunnen ook in alle delen van de darm voorkomen. Als poliepen nog klein zijn kunnen ze doorgaans via een endoscoop verwijderd worden en is een operatie niet nodig. Bij grote poliepen moet wel een operatie gedaan worden. Het is van belang goedaardige poliepen te verwijderen, omdat ze kwaadaardig kunnen worden als ze langer blijven bestaan.
• Polyposis coli is een erfelijke aandoening van de dikke darm, waarbij honderden goedaardige poliepen voorkomen. Als deze poliepen niet worden verwijderd, ontaarden enkele op den duur in dikke darmkanker. Bij ongeveer één procent van de patiënten met dikke darmkanker is deze ziekte het gevolg van polyposis coli. In verband met het hoge risico op dikke darmkanker kan het, uit voorzorg, nodig zijn om de hele dikke darm te verwijderen. De patiënt krijgt dan een kunstmatige uitgang voor de ontlasting, een zogeheten stoma, of een constructie waarbij de dunne darm op de anus wordt aangesloten, en geen blijvend stoma nodig is.
• Colitis ulcerosa is een ontsteking van de hele dikke darm, die meestal met medicijnen goed te behandelen is. Als de ontsteking niet goed reageert op medicijnen moet soms de hele dikke darm verwijderd worden. Ook in dit geval krijgt de patiënt een stoma of wordt de dunne darm op de anus aangesloten.
• Bij de ziekte van Crohn kan een deel van de dikke darm aangedaan zijn, die alleen geopereerd wordt als medicijnen geen uitkomst meer bieden. Naast deze aandoeningen zijn er ook nog andere zeldzame ziektes die een dikke darm operatie nodig maken. 

Klachten 
De klachten die bij dikke darmafwijkingen optreden, zijn sterk afhankelijk van de aard en de plaats van de afwijking. Als deze zich in het laatste deel bevindt, dus in het sigmoïd of in de endeldarm, zal de patiënt andere klachten hebben dan bij een afwijking in het begin van de dikke darm. In het laatste deel van de dikke darm is het voedselrestant al ingedikt als het moet passeren. De afwijking zit de ontlasting als het ware in de weg. Mede daardoor kunnen een of meer van de volgende klachten optreden:
• Veranderingen in het ontlastingspatroon, bijvoorbeeld veel verstopping of afwisselend verstopping en diarree.
• Rood bloed en/of slijm bij de ontlasting door beschadiging.
• Loze aandrang. Bij afwijkingen in het eerste deel van de dikke darm kunnen ook verstoppingen voorkomen. De bloedingen die hierbij optreden laten meestal een vermenging zien van het bloed door de ontlasting heen. 
• Bloedarmoede komt vaak voor. 

Diagnose 
De diagnose wordt gesteld aan de hand van de aard van de klachten en aanvullend onderzoek. De soort aandoening bepaalt welk aanvullend onderzoek nodig is en door wie dat wordt verricht. Mogelijke dikke darm onderzoeken zijn:
• Lichamelijk en inwendig onderzoek: naast het beluisteren en het bevoelen, verricht de arts ook een inwendig onderzoek via de anus.
• Endoscopie: met een flexibele kijkbuis wordt of een gedeelte van de darm (sigmoïdeoscopie) of de gehele dikke darm (coloscopie) bekeken. Hierbij worden vaak weefselmonsters (biopten) genomen voor onderzoek.
• Coloninloop foto: hierbij wordt via de anus contrastvloeistof ingebracht, waarmee het verloop en de contour van de dikke darm kan worden afgebeeld op röntgenfoto's.
• CT-scan: met behulp van een computer worden in een serie gemaakte röntgenfoto's bewerkt tot een speciaal beeld.
• Echo: een eenvoudig onderzoek, waarbij gebruik gemaakt wordt van geluidsgolven, waarmee beeldvormend onderzoek kan worden verricht. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)
Zie hieronder het vervolg: deel 2

----------


## Agnes574

(Deel 2 artikel)

Soort operatie 
Er zijn veel soorten operaties mogelijk aan de dikke darm. De chirurg zal met u bespreken welke operatie bij u waarschijnlijk zal worden uitgevoerd. Soms is het nodig bij een dikke darmoperatie een stoma (darmuitgang op de buik) aan te leggen. Dit stoma kan tijdelijk of blijvend zijn.

Voorbereiding voor de operatie. 
Voor de operatie wordt de darm gewoonlijk leeggemaakt met laxeermiddelen of door de darm volledig te spoelen (lavement). Als er een ernstige verstopping is of acuut geopereerd moet worden, kan dit leegmaken van de darm niet doorgaan.
• Zoals bij alle grote operaties is het van groot belang dat u in een zo goed mogelijke voedingstoestand verkeert, zowel vóór als ná de operatie. 
• Bij dikke-darmoperaties wordt gebruik gemaakt van antibiotica om infecties zo veel mogelijk te voorkomen. Deze middelen worden via een infuus toegediend vlak voor de operatie.
• Vaak wordt de beharing van de buik en de schaamstreek weggeschoren voor een darmoperatie. 

De operatie 
Voor dikkedarmoperaties moet u worden opgenomen en de operatie wordt verricht onder algehele anesthesie (narcose).
Het soort operatie is afhankelijk van de oorzaak van de afwijking en de plaats van de afwijking in de dikke darm. In het algemeen zal getracht worden de continuïteit weer te herstellen nadat het zieke deel verwijderd is. De operatiemogelijkheden blijken echter pas bij open buik. 
Een operatie kan zowel curatief (dat wil zeggen de gehele afwijking wordt verwijderd) als palliatief (dat wil zeggen alleen de verschijnselen worden verholpen) zijn. Wanneer een behandeling is gericht op het genezen van een patiënt, wordt dat een curatieve behandeling genoemd. Bij een behandeling die is bedoeld om de ziekte te remmen en/of de klachten te verminderen, spreekt men van een palliatieve behandeling.

Curatieve behandeling
De omvang en de duur van de operatie hangen af van de plaats, de grootte en de mate van plaatselijke uitbreiding van de tumor of ontsteking.Van een grote tumor of ontsteking is sprake wanneer de tumor zich verder in de dikke darm heeft uitgebreid. Een grotere operatie is dan nodig. Bij deze operatie verwijdert de chirurg de tumor met aan beide kanten daarvan een groot deel van het gezonde darmweefsel. Tevens worden de aangrenzende lymfevaten en ymfeklieren, ofwel het lymfeafvloedgebied, weggenomen.Het lymfeweefsel in de dikke darm is heel nauw verweven met de bloedvaten die de dikke darm van bloed voorzien. Daarom is het noodzakelijk dat, samen met het regionale lymfeafvloedgebied, ook een flink deel van de dikke darm met de daarmee verbonden bloedvaten wordt weggenomen. De twee uiteinden van de dikke darm worden weer aan elkaar gehecht. Een dergelijke verbinding noemt men een anastomose. Zo'n uitgebreide operatie kan ook plaatsvinden bij patiënten met een tumor of afwijking in het bovenste deel van de endeldarm.
Bij een tumor of ontsteking (diverticulitis) in het laatste deel van de dikke darm of in het bovenste deel van de endeldarm moet soms een andere operatie worden uitgevoerd. Het deel van de darm waarin zich de tumor of afwijking bevindt, wordt dan verwijderd. De twee uiteinden kunnen niet altijd direct met elkaar verbonden worden. Er zal dan een zogenaamde Hartmann-procedure uitgevoerd worden waarbij het onderste uiteinde wordt gesloten. Van het bovenste uiteinde maakt de arts een tijdelijke stoma.

Palliatieve behandeling
Als de tumor in de endeldarm niet te groot is en goed bereikbaar via de anus is het soms mogelijk deze palliatief te behandelen met behulp van electro- of lasercoagulatie, of cryochirurgie (bevriezing). Indien er sprake is van een of meerdere uitzaaiingen in de lever, bekijken de artsen of het mogelijk en zinvol is om deze uitzaaiingen operatief te verwijderen. Wanneer de ziekte niet meer beperkt is tot de dikke darm, maar er ook uitzaaiingen elders in het lichaam aanwezig zijn of de tumor niet te verwijderen is door plaatselijke doorgroei zal de patiënt een palliatieve behandeling krijgen. Belangrijkste oogmerk daarbij is, de dikke darm goed doorgankelijk te maken. Zo mogelijk wordt de tumor tijdens een operatie verwijderd. Als er doorgroei in omringende weefsels is, kan een omvangrijker operatie nodig zijn. Indien de tumor niet te verwijderen is en dientengevolge de kans bestaat dat de dikke darm wordt afgesloten, zal de chirurg proberen de tumor los te maken van het gezonde darmweefsel. Het zieke deel van de darm wordt dan buiten werking gesteld. Soms kunnen de gezonde delen weer met elkaar verbonden worden zodat een ongestoorde doorgang van de ontlasting mogelijk is. Soms is echter het aanleggen van een permanent stoma noodzakelijk. De chirurg sluit daar het deel van de dikke darm op aan dat voor de afsluiting ligt. 


Mogelijke complicaties. 
Geen enkele operatie is zonder risico's. Zo is er ook bij operaties aan de dikke darm de normale kans op complicaties aanwezig, zoals trombose, longontsteking, nabloeding, wondinfectie.
• Wondinfecties komen vaker voor dan gewoonlijk en geven aanleiding tot een vertraagde wondgenezing. In bepaalde situaties wordt de huid na een dikke darm operatie soms opengelaten om wondinfecties te voorkomen. 
• Bij operaties aan de dikke darm kan zich ook nog een specifieke complicaties voordoen, namelijk een lekkage van de darmnaad (de anastomose). Vaak moet in geval van zo'n ernstige complicatie een nieuwe operatie volgen, waarbij de anastomose wordt losgemaakt en een stoma wordt aangelegd. 
• Bij mannen, die een uitgebreide endeldarmoperatie hebben ondergaan, treedt soms impotentie op. Soms is het niet te vermijden dat bij dit soort operaties de zenuwen naar de geslachtsdelen en blaas worden beschadigd. Ook kan als gevolg van enige zenuwschade een blaasontledigingsstoornis optreden. Gelukkig zijn dergelijke stoornissen op dit gebied ook wel eens van tijdelijke aard. 


Na de operatie 
Direct na de operatie bent u door een aantal slangen verbonden met apparaten. Dat kunnen zijn:
• Één of twee infusen voor vochttoediening. 
• Een dun slangetje in uw rug voor pijnbe*strijding. 
• Een sonde door uw neus, die via de slokdarm in de maag ligt en ervoor zorgt dat het overtollige maagsap wordt afgezogen. 
• Een drain in uw buik voor afvoer van eventueel bloed en inwendig wondvocht. 
• Een blaascatheter voor afloop van urine. 

Al naar gelang uw herstel na de operatie worden al deze hulpmiddelen de een na de ander verwijderd. 
In de loop van de dagen na de operatie gaat het drinken geleidelijk aan beter en gaat u via vloeibare voeding weer op vaste voeding over. Daar is geen vast schema voor. U krijgt de eerste dagen drinken en eten naarmate uw maagdarmstelsel kan verdragen. 

Na de behandeling 
De uitslag van het microscopisch onderzoek van het verwijderde darmweefsel is na ongeveer veertien dagen bekend en wordt met u besproken. Als u de aanwezigheid van een familielid bij het vernemen van de uitslag op prijsstelt, is het verstandig dat van tevoren met uw arts te bespreken. Naar aanleiding van deze bevindingen kan een aanvullende behandeling zoals radiotherapie of chemotherapie worden geadviseerd. Hierover zult u in het ziekenhuis of poliklinisch uitvoerig informatie ontvangen. 

Het ontslag 
Als alles goed gaat kunt u in het algemeen binnen tien tot veertien dagen na de operatie het ziekenhuis verlaten. Bij ontslag krijgt u een afspraak mee voor de poliklinische controle. Wanneer speciale thuishulp (gezinszorg of wijkverpleging) nodig is, wordt die vanuit het ziekenhuis geregeld. 
Wanneer u weer helemaal van de operatie hersteld zal zijn, is moeilijk aan te geven. Dat zal afhangen van de grootte van de operatie, de aard van de aandoening en hoe u zich op dat moment voelt. 
Hoelang u poliklinisch moet worden gecontroleerd, hangt natuurlijk samen met de aard van uw ziekte.

(bron: gezondheid.be)
Einde Artikel

----------


## Jan Landsaat

Mijn dikke darm wordt verwijderd omdat ik een tumor heb. Stukje endeldarm blijft over. Geen stoma dus.
Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe het straks zal gaan na de operatie, hoe is na 2 maanden en na 2 jaar?
vrgr, Jan.

----------


## Fieranda

hallo Jan

ik denk dat dat grotendeels aan jezelf ligt.
heb je nu al veel bij te zetten zal het na de operatie ook iets sneller gaan dan dat je erg mager bent
elke operatie kost kilo's...
en hoe groot is je wil en kracht (indienmogelijk) om snel vooruit te gaan
als je lang blijft liggen dan duurt het ook langer..als je doet wat kan en verantwoordt~!! is dan ga je sneller vooruit
hoe jij je dus over 2 jaar voelt is denk ik voor niemand te voorspellen
succes bij het herstel na de operatie

----------

